
Google to buy cloud software company Apigee for $625M - jarnix
http://www.reuters.com/article/uk-apigee-m-a-alphabet-idUSKCN11E1SG
======
jarnix
Sorry, I never understood what that company was doing, and still it's a
complete mystery when I read their website.

